Ask HN: What should I use to document my open source software? - hguhghuff
======
gyvastis
Our company had this question raised recently. We've spent a day to gather our
thoughts on existing documentation products and at the end of the day came up
with a decision. We decided to use Slate
([https://github.com/lord/slate](https://github.com/lord/slate)). It's
statically generated from markdown and can be deployed as a GitHub page.
Though we placed it on our own NodeJS server as we needed some security around
it.

------
itamarst
Sphinx? mkdocs?

Also worth thinking about _how_ you should document it. Really great talk
about this by Daniele Procida:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azf6yzuJt54](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azf6yzuJt54)

Prose version of the talk:
[https://www.divio.com/en/blog/documentation/](https://www.divio.com/en/blog/documentation/)

------
twobyfour
I'm a fan of Sphinx + [https://readthedocs.org](https://readthedocs.org) . The
best aspect from my point of view is that readthedocs will continue to present
docs from older versions of your project, which is helpful to users who either
can't upgrade yet to the latest or are in the process of upgrading.

